# Rough collie flea treatment



## WannaBeFarmR

Anyone on here have a rough collie, and if so what do you use to kill fleas. I've been using frontline plus and he is just so itchy still and just doesn't feel well when I use it on him, anyone know what else is safe for a rough collie. Lots of collies and a few other breeds are sensitive to a chemical commonly used in flea meds. I've heard that Advantix has been used with very little problems but is it as safe or safer then frontline? Thanks.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I don't care for Frontline, and have had no luck with it.  I use Advantage (not Advantix) when my animals have problems, and it usually clears the problem right up.  It works so well I can't remember the last time I had to treat them.


----------



## goodhors

Does he live outside all the time?  Your general location would be helpful, since certain areas 
have some issues other places don't.  My mother's sandy dirt is a flea hotbed, while I live 150 miles
away on clay dirt, seldom have a flea problem.

My preventatives:
I do clean the outside dog houses, sweep with shop vac, remove any winter blankets or rugs to 
wash in hot water at the laundromat.  This helps remove flea eggs before hatching.  Dog
blankets in the house are picked up and washed about every two weeks in winter, removed 
in summer.  Again, removes the flea eggs, leaves no place for the eggs to be laid.  Dogs LOVE
the vinyl floor for cool sleeping on.  No blankets or rugs again until cold weather starts.  I may
remove all plants, inside cats to the tack room, set off a bug bomb on each floor of the house,
every 2 weeks if we get an insect problem.  Usually is miller moths, but works for fleas too.
They hatch about every two weeks, so doing a regular bombing keeps the adults from laying 
more eggs, kills newly hatched fleas to prevent reaching adult stages.

Dog houses get lightly dusted with Sevin garden dust, inside and around the outside of houses.  I sprinkle
Sevin dust in any dog dug holes they lay in for cooling.  They wear flea collars year around, replaced
regularly, with different brand names so fleas don't get immune to one kind.  Dogs get washed
about once a month with flea shampoo if we have noticed any.  Otherwise people shampoo
and cream rinse, with double rinse to get all off when done.  My dogs have not had skin issues, 
problems with the Sevin dust use.  It was recommended to me by a kennel owner, boarded and 
groomed dogs of all kinds.  She used it and had almost no flea issues after washing the dog to start.
She also said it worked better than any flea spray, flea powder, on the premises to prevent fleas
getting going.  She did have a Border Collie, no problems.  I have a Corgi, Bouviers, had German 
Shepherds and Pomeranians in the past, none of whom ever reacted to the Sevin dust on them.

Dogs here get groomed weekly with comb and brush for loose hair removal, often vacuumed because 
the small Corgi dog sheds a LOT.  Big dog gets clipped about every 6weeks in summer to have short
hair in the heat, keeps her cooler.  Easier to groom well with just inch long hair on the farm.

You might consider using a flea collar, read the chemicals, so you can get a different kind next round.
Wash dog regularly, so fleas don't get a good hold on him.  Consider shearing him down.
No he won't look like Lassie, but might be real helpful in comfort.  Skin is easier to see for problems
and early intervention for healing.  He won't be so likely to get "hot spots" with the shorter hair, 
not carry any seeds for rubbing holes in his skin.  Hair grows back, not a big deal if you shorten it.
My big dog is a LOT easier to deal with, wearing short hair.  I clip her myself, she has learned to 
stand, sit, lay down while getting buzzed off.  She has been TRAINED to behave.  Daughter helped 
the first few times as a wiggly puppy, now she is fine with just me.  

I use heavy duty clippers, Oster A5s, the people haircut clipper models
don't work well.  I have clipping combs, 1", 1/2", 1/4", to control length left on, protects dog skin 
from hot blades.  I got the combs from a Beauty Supply place, cheaper than Pet Supply places, 
they just clip over the blades.  Did take some practice to get handy with clippers, but not hard. 
Dog has NEVER complained about a bad haircut!!  Ha Ha!  I also use the clippers on the horses and 
show calves when we had them.  Got them used at a Tack Sale.  I just keep getting the blades
sharpened, so cutting is easier on everyone.  Clipping a CLEAN, just washed 
dog/horse/calf, will be easier, and the sharp blades last longer with not cutting dirty hair.
Do use SHARP blades so hair is not being pulled, which makes for wiggly animals.

Good luck with your dog, hope some of this is helpful.


----------



## mstricer1

Frontline no longer works, the ingredients have not been changed in 10 years, the fleas have built a tolerance. For the money I would say go with Trifexis or something similar to it. Heartworm, fleas, hookworms, and whip worms. I heard that you would have to apply frontline every two weeks for it to almost work.


----------



## Genipher

I haven't tried this yet, but a more natural flea (and tick!) preventative can be found at this site:

http://www.fleatreat.com/ 

Their site says:

_FLEA TREATS are a B vitamin complex, specially formulated for dogs and cats. They're flavored with real liver--your pet will love them. When you keep Flea Treats in your pet's system, after about 10 to 20 days, the vitamins cause your pet to develop a natural repellent. 

You can't smell it, and your pets aren't bothered by the repellent, but fleas don't like it. So they stay off your pet completely. 

Flea Treats are safe and natural--no hormones nor insecticides. The B vitamins are also the vitamins to promote your pet's healthy skin, shiny coat, and well-functioning nervous system. We offer an unconditional money-back guarantee, as well._


----------



## autumnprairie

it is supposed to help with mosquitoes well the B vitamins anyway 100mg of thiamine


----------



## Genipher

Supposedly helps repell fleas, too. But like I said, I haven't tested it yet.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have queenslands that are also sensitive to some flea treatments...its the breed thing. I can usually get away with advantage, never tried advantix.....it ain't broke so no need to fix it.... and I don't want to try and add another chemical. I don't usually do it very often....once we have them under control , our dogs don't have regular recurances (sp). I am highly allergic to flea bites and so is my little dog, so if the big dogs bring them in, we find out really quickly!  You may be able to use sevin dust or DE in the coat for a few hours....say, while cleaning beds and hangouts, then bathing off if it is irritating. There is also a more natural product that may work for you, I think its called natural defense. Petsmart carries it. The house spray works really well and it smells good too. They have drops for the back but my dogs are a little sensitive to it.


----------

